
Supercharge Your Product Using Principles of Psychology – Updated [pdf] - rohitkaul
https://seekingnorth.in/2020/08/supercharge-your-product-using-principles-of-psychology-updated/
======
rohitkaul
A simple pdf based on some of the most interesting psychology principles that
can be embedded in your product for choice-hacking.

~~~
albintarak
helpful for product managers. did you think about adding fundamental
attribution error?

